# Service mast.



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

It has been a long time since I've put a service in but it used to be that I'd run the 2" riser up and place a messenger cable clamp for them to use. A guy wire indicates that you are using wire to hold the mast up. You could use a couple of pipe clamps with wood auger-type threads through the framing. and that would be pretty sturdy.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What you are asking about is governed by your local POCO rules, not the NEC. Your first call should be to them.


----------



## rookie67 (Mar 3, 2010)

480sparky said:


> What you are asking about is governed by your local POCO rules, not the NEC. Your first call should be to them.


 Right, according to 230.24 exception 3. I don't even need to change the mast, but POCO wants guy wires, I have never used them and and I am not sure where to get them or if I have to make my own.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

rookie67 said:


> Right, according to 230.24 exception 3. I don't even need to change the mast, but POCO wants guy wires, I have never used them and and I am not sure where to get them or if I have to make my own.


They want it guyed no matter what?...or if you go over a certain height?


----------



## rookie67 (Mar 3, 2010)

This is what the POCO referred me to, http://www.nationalgridus.com/non_html/shared_construction_greenbk.pdf page 113. It doesn't explain much, the mast height he said needs to be at least 36" from roof. So the point of attachment for the drop would be at 30".


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

I would see if the poco adding a jump pole is an option.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You can buy a guy kit at your supply house. Fairly common item around here.


----------

